# driving my self mad with worrying



## Mariann (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi
I am sorry to ask again but i am driving my self mad. I am 8weeks and 3 days pregnant and have had to go to the early pregnancy unit 3 times for scans due to pain and bleeding.My last scan was last week at 7 weeks and 6 days and the baby had a heartbeat, but it looked weaker in the scan then before. The thing is I am convinced the baby has died, this is partly due to my lack of pregnancy symptoms, i,ve only had a metallic taste and been feeling tied, but these have now gone, infact i feel full of energy. The bleeding and pain stopped 2 days 3 days after the last scan. The other reason I think this is I just feel different. My Husband is very upset with me and thinks i,m stressing my self out and my midwife wont see me until 21st Dec. Can I still be pregnant if my symptoms ( what they were) have gone completely?
I don't feel I could ask for a scan from the early pregnancy unit. If I did a pregnancy test, would I still get a positive if the baby had died, but I had not miscarried yet?

Mariann


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Please try and relax, the worrying will do more harm than good to the baby.  The heartbeat at this stage, wouldn't look weaker, as it's so small, if there was anything wrong, there just wouldn't be a heartbeat.  It will most likely have looked different as the baby may have been in a different position that was harder to scan, or the machine they used, or the person who scanned you.

Many people do find that their symptoms come and go, so please try and relax. I know it's worrying becasue you have been through so much already, and the bleeding has scared you, but think of it this way, it's survived through three episodes of bleeding and pain, it's a little tough one!!

emilycaitlin xxx


----------

